# Chaos Mortal Nurgle



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Heya.

I´m new to Heresy Online and I thought I should post my progress on my new project: Chaos Mortal Nurgle army. 
I chose Nurgle since they offer the most intressting painting challanges in my oppinion. =)

This is my Chariot. It was made from scraps of a Black Coach.

























I have ordered the riders but haven´t gotten them yet.
The riders will be: Crom and Nurgle Champion with fly head (Games Workshop Collectors).

Next up, is my Chaos Warrior regiment. Not much converted there thou.

















The entire log for this project can be found Here
It is in swedish thou...
Feedback and ideas is very welcome. =)

(Oh and this is btw my first real Green Stuff project. ^^)


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Modified the shields of my Chaos Warriors.
On most of them I just cut to make them look damaged.

Made something more on 2 thou.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

firsty I would like to welcome you to Heresy, secondly i would like to say that this is looking great.

keep up the good work
ps. have some rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

there is some fine gs work there. Impressed


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. =)

My Chaos warriors are coming together now.
Will post some pics of them when they are done.

Then it´s time to start of my Warhounds (Which really are Dire Wolves)


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard. There is no such thing as 'too much Nurgle'


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

My Chaos warriors is almost done.
Just need to work on the capes and Banner.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice mate i really like the chariot


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know how else to say this without sounding harsh, but they look very ....brown?

Your painting on the chariot is great and really makes the model pop, but the warriors just look a little bit drab, even for nurgle.

Maybe if the cloaks were a little brighter? 

Thinking about it they will probably look more defined once the basing is done.

Looking forward t the warhounds


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Painted the first four capes now. Didn´t get much brighter 

You have a very good point. Thinking abit of brighten up the armor 

And btw. Dont worry about harsh. I can take it comments are a good way to improve. hehe. Haven´t decided on the basing yet. Either green grass or yellow. Abit torn there =) Any idea of which would be nicer?


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

dope army! loving it


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Some pretty sweet work you got going there. I especially like the shield with the skull flying out of it, as well as the bronze, skull helmets. What do you have planned, if anything at all, for the bases? + rep


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks all. 
They are brighter now thou. Gonna post some pics tonight of how they look now. ^^
I have planned gravel and grass. That´s about it. Dunno if I´m going for green or yellow. But I lean towards yellow. =)


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

The Warriors are abit brighter now and have capes done.
Was a think line thou since I didn´t want them to bright 
I´m gonna put these aside now to paint the wolves. Getting bored of warriors now


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice! Its different from the "sterotypical" paint scheme that I think of when i hear Nurgle. Looks rusted which is a different form of decay. I'm also loving the SB's face, agony!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not a fan of the Chariot, but the bronze looks badass!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

My first Warhound is now done. =)
This my test model btw. I was trying to go for pigmentstains. Dunno how well I succeeded.

The "water" aint completly done yet.
That is newly done like 10 mins ago 










And here is my finished Chaos Warriors.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Just worked some on my Daemon Prince. =)
Sorry for the crappy quality. Lost my good camera.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice lookin' army! I to have a nurgle army... very different paint scheme from yours however. You are a very good painter, and I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok. Time for a update.

My demon Prince:

















My Flyhead dude who is going to ride my Chariot:









And my upcoming Spawn (WIP):


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some nice work here overall. One suggestion I would make regarding the warriors to help separate out the browns and such is to paint the fur on the shoulders a different colour like a bone or something similar.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

My chariot is finally done 
Well Crom is missing his arm but...

















And my first spawn is done.

















And a first pic of my second spawn (Abit converted).


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

very good painting, although i'd like to see some more green.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice and interesting stuff there mate. The zombie wolves are pretty cool, athough their heads are quite large. The mutants are pretty awesome too, quite the freaks they are and I like how you went from skin colour to greens etc.
Keep up the good work.
-Dusty


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Some time since I last updated. so here comes a chunk.

Chosen (W.I.P):









Champion on foot:









Knights:

















Lord on mount:

























Sorcerer:

















My second spawn:









Wulfrik:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the part built Chosen; is that a tyranid claw?


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the part built Chosen; is that a tyranid claw?


Nah, that is from Spawn sprue. 

Actually that dude was a misstake. I broke the axe when trying to clean it.
So I went wild


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Advertise said:


> Nah, that is from Spawn sprue.
> 
> Actually that dude was a misstake. I broke the axe when trying to clean it.
> So I went wild


Serendipity there then :biggrin:

I was fooled by the join earlier; now I peer closely it is spawny. Which makes it easier to "borrow" for myself.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

4 Chosen done


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The thing that's really leaping out at me - as someone whose own painting is mediocre at best - is the flesh banners and hangings, they're lovely (in a ghastly sort of way) and really do look like flaps of skin hanging off. Kudos.


----------



## the Brayn (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking good. I really like the color scheme. +rep


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Just started to paint my marauders now.
Have almost finished my testmodel but I think I need some help with it.

Not really happy with the leather I´m trying to go with for the pants.
Anyone got any tips on how to make leather pants?


----------

